Ask HN: What is the science behind CrossFit?Is it safe to practice? - p17b
======
idclip
i have two bulging discs, and light weight lifting for 30minutes and a one
round of crossfit really helps me (my studio does 3, i tried two but it proved
too much at the moment), combined with gravity boots after.

the thing about crossfit is that its a muscle / indurance mix. almost army
style training really.

it puts you in an anerobic state, lowering the oxygen your cells can consume,
forcing your body to build more resiliant cells and muscle fibre.

one thing to note: often crossfit mixes different routines, so if you have a
back issue, make sure you avoid ones that involve excessice back strain such
as planks, until your back is completely healed.

other than that its healtheir than weight lifting for the average person, no
heavy weights involved and its full body, so all the little muscles get to
work too.

its time efficient too, 60 minutes and done. weight lifting can stretch for
hours as you advance. with crossfit, you just reduce your rest period if you
want more intensity.

personally i do a mix of both, and keep my training under 90minutes two times
a week.

~~~
p17b
>because of my back issues, I was wondering how to approach doing it. Also,
I'm a bit worried if the high intensity would lead to any kind of injuries.
Your suggestions are very handy thank you.

~~~
idclip
youre very welcome. if your back had healed a bit, consider gravity boots. my
discs are in 5/6 and 8/9, upper region. so i couldnt do anything but swing 2kg
dumbbells around very carefully. once the nerves calmed down and it was more
muscular pains, i managed to utilize the gravity boots effectively. 60 seconds
after training, and sleep after or head to a sports massuese then eat protien
and sleep. 7 months in, 80% better.

as to intensity and the 60m crossfit, just try a single round and leave, with
20 stations and 25sec rest, its around 20 minutes worth. keep an eye for the
pain, and get one decompression excersize to do before bed everyday if you can
help it. by the rate this is going i think ill heal 100% by mid 2019 which is
a better prospect than thinking im fucked for life.

------
11001100
Hi, because CrossFit runs on time, there is a great danger that the exercises
will be performed uncleanly.

Basically, body exercises and basic training (squats, dead lifts, pull-ups)
are strongly recommended.

The technique must be carried out cleanly and to learn this takes several
months as a beginner.

~~~
p17b
Do you have any pointers (videos, articles etc) for beginners?

~~~
sn9
For barbell training, _Starting Strength_ is a fantastic introduction.

For kettlebell training, I would sooner look to Pavel Tsatsouline's _Simple &
Sinister_ for a simple and effective program that can be run by beginners for
a good long while.

